# Sighting in on state land qeustion



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

The spot i site in on state land I can pull my truck off the side of the road and shoot from the hood of my truck using that as a rest. It also would make a nice area to put all my stuff used to do this. Both sides of the road are public and no buildings close by. Also I shoot into the woods at a target.

I know during the hunting season you cant lean your gun against the truck.

Would this be legal?

Also is the 10th the last day to site in or would the 9th be?


----------



## chriswaterford2 (Aug 10, 2007)

The 10th begins the quiet period, so generally, no target shooting beginning on the 10th. The law says you cannot have a loaded firearm in or upon a motor vehicle. Using the hood of your vehicle as a rest would qualify as upon a motor vehicle. Finally, using the woods as a back stop is an unsafe practice. You should have some type of berm for a back stop. Depending on the circumstances and a wide range of factors, how and where you shoot may qualify as reckless discharge of a firearm.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Chuck said:


> The spot i site in on state land I can pull my truck off the side of the road and shoot from the hood of my truck using that as a rest....is the 10th the last day to site in or would the 9th be?


Illegal as stated above, "upon". The 9th is the last day.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

There is a hill I shoot into so Im sure its safe. 

Thanks for the clear up.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

My Uncle and I were having this discussion about a "quiet Period" this past weekend. Where is it discussed in the hunting regulations book?

Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Very top of page 9.


----------



## camp9 (Nov 11, 2007)

Just curious. I have a home on 3 acres in farm/deer country, very rural, no other homes within a 1/2 mile. I have a makeshift 100 yard range in the backyard and, yes, I do shoot into a berm.

Does "carry afield" imply that I cannot take my rifle to the *backyard* and do some short range shooting during this period? Not that i want or need to. The reg doesn't really say "no shooting" or anything like that. Just says "carry afield". My backyard I assume then is considered "afield"??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Are you talking target practice or walking around plinking at whatever you happen to see to shoot or what? On 3 acres you would have no problem at shooting at targets but if you are shooting at "any" animal then it would be a violation, 3 acres or 3000 acres, public or private.


----------



## skittishdeer (Oct 3, 2007)

I seen someone said there is a quiet time in the woods 9th 0r 10th . Someone should let the clowns in highland rec in on that. Damn duck hunters scared me to death the other morning. I almost fell out of my tree they must have been within 80 yrds of me.


----------



## camp9 (Nov 11, 2007)

boehr said:


> Are you talking target practice or walking around plinking at whatever you happen to see to shoot or what? On 3 acres you would have no problem at shooting at targets but if you are shooting at "any" animal then it would be a violation, 3 acres or 3000 acres, public or private.


What I'm getting at here is: I have often wondered how I would handle the predicament of having to re-sight in my rifle during the "quiet period", in the event that I had dropped it or had to mount a new scope. This is all hypothetical. 
So using my 100 yard target (NOT plinking at anything I see ) in my backyard on my property does not violate the "quiet period" law?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Good grief, just read page 9 of the guiide. Here it is for you.

It is unlawful to carry afield or transport any rifle (including rimfire) or
shotgun if you have buckshot, slug, ball loads or cut shells. Exception: You may transport a firearm to your deer camp or to a target range during this period if the firearm is properly transported as described on page 10.
A resident who holds a fur harvester license may carry a .22 caliber or smaller
rimfire firearm while hunting furbearers or checking a trap line during the open
season for hunting furbearers or trapping furbearing animals. *You also may target shoot on your own property provided there is no attempt to take game.*


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

skittishdeer said:


> I seen someone said there is a quiet time in the woods 9th 0r 10th . Someone should let the clowns in highland rec in on that. Damn duck hunters scared me to death the other morning. I almost fell out of my tree they must have been within 80 yrds of me.


What do the duck hunters have to do with the quiet period? They are not using rifles or slugs in their shotguns (I hope).


----------



## camp9 (Nov 11, 2007)

flinch said:


> Good grief, just read page 9 of the guiide. Here it is for you.
> 
> It is unlawful to carry afield or transport any rifle (including rimfire) or
> shotgun if you have buckshot, slug, ball loads or cut shells. Exception: You may transport a firearm to your deer camp or to a target range during this period if the firearm is properly transported as described on page 10.
> ...


OOOPS! Sorry bout that. Guess I didn't read that far. Didn't mean to rattle your horns!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Asked and answered, no need for more.


----------

